# Gainesville Brevet Series 200K



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

We haven't ridden anything all that long for a while and the weather looked to be fairly good so off we went.

Somewhat impressed to see about 100 folks at the start. :thumbsup: 

Turned out there were folks from all over. Of note there was a big group from Atlanta (props to them for riding the whole thing together) and we rode a good while with a Brit (who wasn't looking forward to heading home and not riding for the next couple of months).


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Typical for a brevet the groups split up pretty quick and we spent the first half bouncing between different sets of riders. No one seemed to be in all that much of a hurry since it is pretty early in the year for the distance.

Miss M really enjoyed riding behind all the plus size fellas out there.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Somewhere in the second 100K the sun started breaking thru the clouds and the day started warming up; which was a good thing since the ride started in the 30's. Everyone seemed a lot happier.

We were spending a lot more time riding on our own. Anyone that had started out too hard was paying the price and anyone that was much faster than us was long gone.

We had settled into a nice rhythm and were just rolling along happy as could be.

It was a nice day to ride and a nice route to ride on.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

The last 50K seemed to just fly by. The slight headwind finally turned into a nice tailwind. Miss M was feeling strong and dragged a bunch of us home.

Props to the Gainesville Cycling Club for putting on a fine ride on a great route.

Not to mention the spread at the finish! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Talking things over after the ride Miss M and I agreed that we could have easily ridden more since we were feeling fine at the end.

We also agreed that we hadn't eaten enough during the day. 

We made up for it.  

Considering we were in Florida I thought the route had just enough elevation change to give you an excuse to stand up every so often and just a bit of coasting. Miss M thought that the main difficulty of the route was that is was so flat that we pedaled the entire thing-not like the usual fairly hilly brevet routes where there is lots of climbing and coasting. We were both glad that it wasn't very windy.

No question though, we would do it again.

Maybe tomorrow! :wink5:


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

I had high hopes of an R-12 this year but I don't think it's gonna happen. Well done!

(I like the high tech route sheet holder.)


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

rcnute said:


> ..(I like the high tech route sheet holder.)


I'm thinking we package and market them things right we might make enough to retire on!


----------



## fredstaple (Jun 2, 2003)

*Great ride and Great report*

Thanks MB1, that looked like a superb event.


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

Good stuff. Glad to see the GCC is still strong. Spent many a Saturday and Sunday with them.


----------



## cparrish (Jun 21, 2010)

im going to go look for some gold gar tape now


----------



## 97G8tr (Jul 31, 2007)

Should have visited Leonardo's 706.


----------

